# Calling Hobart



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

He guys, I'm going to be down in Hobart for a few days starting Fri the first of Sept thru Tuesday the 6th. Flying back to Adelaide on the 7th.

Anybody available for an outing? That is if there is somewhere I can rent a yak. My son has a big double; however, now has a small vehicle and can't transport it at the moment.

Barring that, anyone up for a beer?

Cheers
Duncan


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey Duncan,



> Duncan said
> He guys, I'm going to be down in Hobart for a few days starting Fri the first of Sept thru Tuesday the 6th. Flying back to Adelaide on the 7th.


I am guessing you mean Wednesday the 6th?

Where abouts will you be staying down here?

Not sure about renting a Yak in Hobart, maybe the company Roaring 40's would be your best bet, here is their web site, though I am not sure if they have fishing Yaks.

http://www.roaring40skayaking.com.au/

I am tied up all weekend of the 2nd and 3rd. though if I speak nicely to the missus for the next 2 weeks I might be able to swing Saturday free. I am working late shifts on Monday and Tuesday, but have Wednesday off and could possibly swing that one free too.

Otherwise I am happy to catch up one evening/afternoon and pass on what I have learnt in relation to finer points of Tasmanian Beer :wink:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Blaen said:


> and pass on what I have learnt in relation to finer points of Tasmanian Beer :wink:


John when we had our trip at Wivenhoe last weekend you could pick Dallas as the ex Tassie bloke by his coldie, Boags :wink:


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

hope you get to catch up with a couple guys from hobart duncan........if u get lost and end up over here i am sure i could get the queen on the river for the day :lol: :lol: we are getting off Flinders Island this week for a couple of days....just dont know how the noise will go and more than 10 cars for the day


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Tasmania, I wish I lived there too! Love the place. Never been to Flinders Island, sounds like a great place. John, I will PM you.


----------

